
Our New Tool Finds Over £100m in New Cost Savings for the NHS - DanBC
https://ebmdatalab.net/our-new-tool-finds-over-100m-in-new-cost-savings-for-the-nhs/
======
DanBC
This blog post is by the Ben Goldacre of _Bad Science_ and _Bad Medicine_
books.

Prescription data for the English NHS is now open. You can find that here:
[https://openprescribing.net/](https://openprescribing.net/)

There's lots on patient safety, and also cost saving there. But it's been a
bit trickier to get information to GPs about what they should actually do to
save money. This tool helps them.

